# Which Dslr is better?



## robemeen (Mar 3, 2014)

My budget is around INR40K or around 600 to 700 Dollar. 
I am confuse between two cameras Canon Eos 600D and Sony SLT-A57. 
Sony is giving more features and when comparing to canon but some people say canon gives better quality. 
If you have another camera in your mind then please suggest me in my budget. 
I am a new comer in photography. I want the camera for my youtube videos and for nature photography. 
Thank you for reading this.


----------



## grafxman (Mar 3, 2014)

For photography or DSLR video the camera is only half the equation. The other half is the lens selection. I believe you'll find a much wider selection of lenses available for Canon cameras. Therefore you should select the Canon.


----------



## vimwiz (Mar 3, 2014)

If you care abot video, you will need to spend some serious money on lenses, as the cheaper ones have very loud motor noise which it picks up.


----------



## striving4mediocrity (Mar 3, 2014)

vimwiz said:


> If you care abot video, you will need to spend some serious money on lenses, as the cheaper ones have very loud motor noise which it picks up.



If you're shooting video, you probably shouldn't be using autofocus so the motors won't be making any noise. If you're seriously shooting video, you're not using in camera audio to begin with.


----------



## JerryLove (Mar 3, 2014)

vimwiz said:


> If you care abot video, you will need to spend some serious money on lenses, as the cheaper ones have very loud motor noise which it picks up.


 Actually no: the STM lenses are inexpensive (for Canon-branded SLR lenses at any rate) and silent. The 70D kit comes with one.


----------



## JerryLove (Mar 3, 2014)

striving4mediocrity said:


> If you're shooting video, you probably shouldn't be using autofocus so the motors won't be making any noise. If you're seriously shooting video, you're not using in camera audio to begin with.


 AF is used all the time.

Sometimes, yes, you are just shooting family stuff.
What I used to shoot moved to fast to keep up with manually using anything other than a cinema-type rig (and associated huge viewfinder).
All those people who do reviews and podcasts and web-blogs and such by themselves... how do you think they are manually focusing the camera sitting 5 ft away and pointed at them?

There's a million good reasons for wanting AF in video. It's why such a big deal has been raised about the 70D's sensor.


----------

